

An under-the-hood look at Backpack - samb
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/556-an-under-the-hood-look-at-the-new-backpack

======
palish
It's insane how much you can accomplish with Rails now, and with these new
changes it'll be even better.

Yeah, Rails suffers a syndrome of "You can only do these predefined things, in
this way", but they're covering more and more ground in terms of what you can
do.

I predict faders will be a big thing in the near future. People fading colors
from one state to another state depending on the context, and fading expansion
and contraction of objects on a page, instead of sharp, sudden transitions.
Implementing them in Javascript by hand is not fun, so the addition of that to
RJS will be great.

~~~
jamesbritt
Is this all that hard to do? There are quite a few good JavaScript libraries,
some arguably better than what's baked into Rails, each offering a range of
suitable UI effects.

I would prefer to have the ease of choice of such libraries (JQuery, for
example, over Prototype.js) and write the not-so-hard JavaScript myself.

